# Pens for BIL



## Mike Hill (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's a pic of a couple of Navigators for my BIL's christmas gift. Both in Titanium - one a roller ball, and the other a FP. I think I achieved glossy smooth perfection with the CA finish. The blanks were perfection - the FP was a macadamia I got from barnickcustomcalls and the RB was a birch burl. ...uummmm.......Ok, I know there are no pens in the pic. My wife wrapped them before I could take a pic. But just close your eyes and imagine what I just wrote was indeed true! Well, all is true except the perfection part. There might have been a slight exaggeration there!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike, those are truly the best pens I've never seen!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 19, 2017)

Those are some nice pen making blanks, I can almost see the finished pens. My wife did something very similar to me but it was on Boss's Day. I made the pen she asked and before I could get a picture she was off to work with it, partly my fault for Procrastinating or at least that is what she told me. 

Rich P.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2017)

I've never saw a finer set of pens....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 20, 2017)

Well turned and finished pieces of timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2017)

Guarantee those pens are going to be well received!!! Beautiful starting point with the wood chunks!! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 21, 2017)

Some of your best work Mike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

